# Crystal beach 5/31



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

The big girls are cruising the fist gut. If you can catch a break in the weed throw whatever you got at them. They are there!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I was there yesterday and saw no break in the weed. It was horrible.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I was there last week and said the same. If you fight the weed it will pay off. Frustrating at times but they are def there.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------

